# Young, Restless and Reformed



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 23, 2008)

Following up on this thread and this, Collin Hansen's _Young, Restless, and Reformed: A Journalist's Journey with the New Calvinists_ is due to be published in April 2008. For more details see here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 28, 2008)

Tony Reinke comments here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 2, 2008)

This was published on March 17, 2008.

Young, Restless, Reformed - Collin Hansen


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Apr 2, 2008)

I've already added this book to my wishlist on Amazon!


----------



## ChristianHedonist (Apr 2, 2008)

So how many other young reformed people are there around the Puritan Board? I am one of the young reformed, at 20. I'm not sure how restless I am though


----------



## ServantofGod (Apr 2, 2008)

ChristianHedonist said:


> So how many other young reformed people are there around the Puritan Board? I am one of the young reformed, at 20. I'm not sure how restless I am though



19!


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Apr 2, 2008)

21! going on 22 this June ! Restless.. maybe just a little LOL.


----------



## etexas (Apr 2, 2008)

I am a baby! On the 6th I will be 38! Yes I did slip that in to remind people of my B-Day.....last year it was FORGOTTEN! sniffle.


----------



## CatechumenPatrick (Apr 2, 2008)

ChristianHedonist said:


> So how many other young reformed people are there around the Puritan Board? I am one of the young reformed, at 20. I'm not sure how restless I am though



20


----------



## Gage Browning (Apr 2, 2008)

Is 34 still young...I'm reformed and definitely restless...


----------



## etexas (Apr 2, 2008)

Yep, April the 6th....B-Day of Uncle Etexas.........


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Apr 2, 2008)

I'll remember 



etexas said:


> Yep, April the 6th....B-Day of Uncle Etexas.........


----------



## etexas (Apr 2, 2008)

Simply_Nikki said:


> I'll remember
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why thank you Miss! Remind the rest of these clowns!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 2, 2008)

joshua said:


> Oh, you kids!



I don't remember when I had enough energy to be restless, but it was before most of these youngsters were born!


----------



## danmpem (Apr 2, 2008)

ChristianHedonist said:


> So how many other young reformed people are there around the Puritan Board? I am one of the young reformed, at 20. I'm not sure how restless I am though



I became reformed at 19/20, and I'm 22 now.


----------



## user2022no1 (Apr 2, 2008)

ChristianHedonist said:


> So how many other young reformed people are there around the Puritan Board? I am one of the young reformed, at 20. I'm not sure how restless I am though



I'm in my twenties. 

Carolann


----------



## Grymir (Apr 2, 2008)

Darn, by the title of this thread, I thought it was going to be about Jack Abbot after his confrontation with Victor Newman about Nikki!


----------



## Beoga (Apr 2, 2008)

Since we are all doing it...21


----------



## Josiah (Apr 2, 2008)

ChristianHedonist said:


> So how many other young reformed people are there around the Puritan Board? I am one of the young reformed, at 20. I'm not sure how restless I am though



I am 23 years old have been reformed for nearly four and a half years. I am deffinately Reformed, young, and kinda restless


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 2, 2008)

While I think this is generally a good development, I'm also tempted to insert the standard "there's more to being Reformed than just the 5 points" post here.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Apr 3, 2008)

Who's having confrontations parading around with my name?! 



Grymir said:


> Darn, by the title of this thread, I thought it was going to be about Jack Abbot after his confrontation with Victor Newman about Nikki!


----------



## Grymir (Apr 3, 2008)

Nikki Abbot or Nikki Newman. Depends on which marriage you're talking about.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Apr 3, 2008)

Ah hehe


----------



## Josiah (Apr 3, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> While I think this is generally a good development, I'm also tempted to insert the standard "there's more to being Reformed than just the 5 points" post here.



 Indeed; I ceased being "5 point Calvinist" when my pastor (during membership prep classes) convinced me that my dispensationalist assumptions about redemptive history were incorrect. After he taught me about biblical church polity/government and convinced me of Presbyterianism over and against Independancy/Episcopacy. We also went through G.I. Williamsons Study WCF and I found my convictions falling into line with a more strict subscription view of the standards.

There is *deffinately* more to being Reformed than simply being a 5 point Calvinist. I find myself continually learning and reforming.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Apr 3, 2008)

w00t! Semper Reformanda!


----------



## Theoretical (Apr 3, 2008)

ChristianHedonist said:


> So how many other young reformed people are there around the Puritan Board? I am one of the young reformed, at 20. I'm not sure how restless I am though


5-point Calvinist by 18, Reformed Presbyterian by 21. 

22 now.


----------



## danmpem (Apr 3, 2008)

Beoga said:


> Since we are all doing it...21



Darn, I bust!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm starting to feel old, restless and reformed.


----------



## CatechumenPatrick (Apr 3, 2008)

It is interesting how many of us became reformed around 3-5 years ago (4 for me).


----------



## Zenas (Apr 3, 2008)

Will be 23 in less than a month.


----------



## christianyouth (Apr 3, 2008)

18 here, been a Calvinist for 2 years.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm 55 going on 16.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Apr 4, 2008)

That must be that "new" math 



Ivan said:


> I'm 55 going on 16.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 4, 2008)

Ah, perception is reality! 



Simply_Nikki said:


> That must be that "new" math
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Timothy William (Apr 4, 2008)

CatechumenPatrick said:


> It is interesting how many of us became reformed around 3-5 years ago (4 for me).



I became properly Reformed at the time I joined the PB, 5 years ago.


----------



## Kaalvenist (Apr 4, 2008)

24, nearly 25; been Reformed for the last 7 or 8 years.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Apr 4, 2008)

I don't know if it counts now that I am 30; but I was converted at 18 and was Reformed to some degree from the start (5 pointer from day 1). Today I am quite a bit more reformed than that . 

I am excited to see God raising up young men to take on the Reformation mantle!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 4, 2008)

I've been Reformed since I was 18, and am now 26. My interest in 16th and 17th century history led me to read about the Reformers and Puritans, from which I heard of Calvinism, and came to embrace it as Biblical.


----------



## aleksanderpolo (Apr 4, 2008)

While I considered myself to be one of the recently "converted" calvinist, and I am happy that Reformed theology is gaining influences among the young, I think unless the current movement find its root in the Reformed confessions, the word "Reformed" is just going to be redefined and diluted and ultimately become as broad and meaningless as the word "Evangelical".

If puritanboard is any indication of the bigger Reformed world, the amount of redefining of the confessions or lip service subscription here is a reflection of what's happening outside... Make me appreciate the work of the moderators here more.

Just my


----------



## S. Spence (Apr 4, 2008)

I began to go down the '5-pointer' road, around the age of 27 or so. Initially I began to read around and about the subject to defend my Arminian views and then gradually realised the Bible didn't actually say what I thought or wanted it to say.
Now at the grand old age of 32, I have recently moved from the Reformed Baptist position to a more Presbyterian one so you could say I'm always reforming.


----------



## Superstu (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm 18 and I have been going to a Presbyterian church all my life (even though it is PCUSA and we do have a woman pastor...) but we have a fairly conservative congregation. I have been Reformed as long as I can remember but I didn't fully understand and come to terms with my beliefs till I was about 16.


----------



## ServantofGod (Apr 4, 2008)

Ivan said:


> I'm 55 going on 16.



Whatever seems right to you...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 4, 2008)

Back on topic... 

New: Young, Restless, Reformed « The Shepherd’s Scrapbook


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Apr 5, 2008)

Young, Restless, Reformed...and So What? :: books, church, reformed theology :: A Reformed, Christian Blog


----------



## py3ak (Apr 5, 2008)

I am concerned that some of the growth spurt in Calvinism, is due to the fact that Calvinism is currently cool: we have a lot of cool leaders (some bald and bearded), we do a lot of cool things (like drink and smoke), and we have something of the new coolness of a Scott Adams who however dweeby he may really be is very good at making fun of things. But "cool" is an unattainable myth (because it's about projecting indifference, but to project it right you have to care enough to pay great attention to detail in personal grooming), and so what currently rates as cool may very soon not be. Those who are Calvinists because it is cool to be so, will not last if the cool theological thing becomes open theism or whatever.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 5, 2008)

py3ak said:


> I am concerned that some of the growth spurt in Calvinism, is due to the fact that Calvinism is currently cool: we have a lot of cool leaders (some bald and bearded), we do a lot of cool things (like drink and smoke), and we have something of the new coolness of a Scott Adams who however dweeby he may really be is very good at making fun of things. But "cool" is an unattainable myth (because it's about projecting indifference, but to project it right you have to care enough to pay great attention to detail in personal grooming), and so what currently rates as cool may very soon not be. Those who are Calvinists because it is cool to be so, will not last if the cool theological thing becomes open theism or whatever.




I think we've already seen this over the past few years with those who were infatuated with Calvinism moving on to emergent, FV, or whatever else seems more appealing at the moment.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Apr 5, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > I am concerned that some of the growth spurt in Calvinism, is due to the fact that Calvinism is currently cool: we have a lot of cool leaders (some bald and bearded), we do a lot of cool things (like drink and smoke), and we have something of the new coolness of a Scott Adams who however dweeby he may really be is very good at making fun of things. But "cool" is an unattainable myth (because it's about projecting indifference, but to project it right you have to care enough to pay great attention to detail in personal grooming), and so what currently rates as cool may very soon not be. Those who are Calvinists because it is cool to be so, will not last if the cool theological thing becomes open theism or whatever.
> ...



Two words: Rob Schlapfer.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 5, 2008)

BlackCalvinist said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > py3ak said:
> ...



I didn't even have him in mind, but that is a good example of someone who basically went emergent and who blamed the problems he had running his business on meanie Calvinists.


----------



## raekwon (Apr 5, 2008)

BlackCalvinist said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > py3ak said:
> ...


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Apr 5, 2008)

mmmm wormy goodness. 

I could've said John Armstrong or Doug Wilson (*ducks*)


----------



## nicnap (Apr 5, 2008)

according to my profile, i am about 9...i think, i can't remember what it said the last time i looked. I am 27...reformed at the age of 19; went through the "militant" calvinist swing and finally mellowed.


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 5, 2008)

nicnap said:


> according to my profile, i am about 9...i think, i can't remember what it said the last time i looked. I am 27...reformed at the age of 19; went through the "militant" calvinist swing and finally mellowed.



Cage stage, you mean? Didn't we all!


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 6, 2008)

BlackCalvinist said:


> mmmm wormy goodness.
> 
> I could've said John Armstrong or Doug Wilson (*ducks*)



I don't know if Armstrong and Wilson qualify as "young" anymore *ducks* 
At least not what is contemplated in this book. At 34, I don't know that I am what is in view either.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 7, 2008)

Interview with Collin Hansen, Part One « Provocations & Pantings


----------

